# ZGL - Zicom Group



## countryboy (22 April 2008)

Recently bought this one .
was recommended by the Australian Financial review as one to watch in 2008

The company specializes in hydraulic, flow control & precision engineering, manufacturing deck machinery, oil & gas regulating equipment, concrete mixers, foundation equipment, precision automation equipment & sales of hydraulic drives & engineering services for the offshore marine, oil & gas, construction, pharmaceutical, semi-conductor, biomedical industries,industrial & mobile equipment industry.

Ill update more..their website is not that flash
presently 30c after big dive. Dividend of 4c paid end of March


----------



## Roddry (23 April 2008)

I have been following Zicom for some time now.  Showing some really positive signs as regards revenues and profit.  

     The dividend that was paid end of March was 0.4c per share not 4.0c per share.

    Cheers.


----------



## countryboy (28 April 2008)

yep dividend 0.4 

Directors continue to buy up own stock, list of recent announcements:

28/04/2008   Change of Director's Interest Notice - GL Sim Correction  
28/04/2008   Change of Director's Interest Notice - B H Cheak  
21/04/2008   Change of Director's Interest Notice - I R Millard  
21/04/2008   Change in substantial holding - G L Sim 
21/04/2008   Change of Director's Interest Notice - GL Sim
15/04/2008   Change of Director's Interest Notice - G L Sim  
15/04/2008   Change in substantial holding - G L Sim 
15/04/2008   Change in substantial holding - SNS Holdings 
14/04/2008   Change of Director's Interest Notice - B H Cheak Amendment 
14/04/2008   Change of Director's Interest Notice 

Sign of confidence or they know a bargain!


----------



## countryboy (29 April 2008)

and a wee bit more from 1/2 yearly Dec 31st 07

EBITA- *UP 34%*
NPAT- *UP 37%*
Adjusted net profit after tax *up 76%*

revenues of 60 million  and growing

list of directors activities in only 1/2 of it


----------



## countryboy (30 April 2008)

The Group is pleased to advise that total secured orders received up to 31 March 2008 during this financial year amounted to S$198.7m, an increase of S$39.7m over the total orders received up to 31.12.07.
A break-down of the total orders received is as follows :-
S$m

Offshore Marine, Oil & Gas 130.0
Construction 52.6
Precision Engineering & Automation 12.3
Industrial & Mobile Equipment 3.8 S$ 198.7 m

Out of the above total orders S$86.4m are scheduled for delivery in the financial years 2009 and 2010.

The Group’s forward orders remain robust. The impact of the sub-prime financial crisis has, so far, very little impact on our business prospects. 

We expect the results of the company for the financial year to reflect the level of orders received.

Reported today in Singapore dollars. can now enter sub 30c on todays share price.


----------



## countryboy (9 May 2008)

from recent announcement:

Zicom Group Limited ABN 62 009 816 871

BUSINESS DEVELOPMENTS
The Group is pleased to announce the following recent business developments :-
*Australia*
New Premises
Cesco Australia Limited (CAL) has signed a 7 year tenancy agreement for new premises at 38 Goodman Place, Murarrie, Queensland, and plans to move into the premises by 31 May 2008. The assembly and servicing activities of the company, which are currently housed in two separate premises, will now be consolidated under the same premises.
In July 2007, CAL entered into an agreement to lease a new factory from Viking Limited at Anton Road, Hemmant. However, up to now, the Owner has still not been able to obtain local council’s approval.

*Singapore*
New Factory – Deck Machinery
The new factory of Zicom Holdings Pte Ltd (ZHPL) for the production of heavy duty deck machinery in Singapore has been completed and production has already commenced in this factory. The factory is intended to expand the group’s capacity and improve productivity in the production of heavy duty deck machinery. The factory also houses a new in-house training centre that aims to give continuous structured training to its technical and management personnel as part of the group human resource development
programs.
New Expanded Premises – Precision Engineering Sysmac Automation Engineering Pte Ltd (SAE) has signed a lease for new premises doubling its existing production capacity. SAE plans to move to these new premises in July 2008. The new expanded premises position SAE to undertake more and bigger turnkey automation projects which its existing premises are unable to accommodate.

*Thailand*
Zicom Cesco Engineering Co Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of ZHPL, a Thai Board of Investment approved project, has recently awarded contracts for the construction of its factory in Thailand. The factory, on a freehold site of 20,000m2, is planned as a group’s manufacturing hub for its concrete mixers. Construction of the factory is planned to commence this month and is expected to be completed within 8 months.
G L Sim
Chairman

this company is well positioned to take advantage of Asian low  costs to provide for a growing asia. Long term hold


----------



## Jochi (2 June 2008)

I bought some shares in ZGL after looking around for some cheap "pick and shovel" sellers. Fundamentals look good, with directors owning a large chunk of shares and buying more. Bought in at about 27 cents down to 25.5 cents, curse my impatience .

Earnings look to grow though, should be a good bottom drawer stock.


----------



## resourceboom (3 June 2008)

I've been accumulating these lately, however a bit amazed the sp is still so depressed. They have great growth prospects, and forward orders. I think the one thing that is keeping the price low is the strong aussie dollar!


----------



## Jochi (4 June 2008)

RE: Resource Boom

ZGL seems good value, manufactoring mining equipment and the like. I personally dont think that the aussie dollar is that strong compared to any currency besides the US. The US having been printing off money to help it service its debt, so its performing pretty poorly. Perhaps the cancellation of the secondary listing in singapore has been negatively influencing the SP.

Link to ZGL, scroll down to look at the news about singapore listing:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=ZGL

Always DYOR


----------



## resourceboom (4 June 2008)

Thought about that, maybe thats a contributor too.
Maybe I'm just seeing the glass as half full, but was thinking its probably a better thing to delay, as if they issue shares at a depressed price it means more dilution. And they claim to have sufficient funds and debt to cover growth.


----------



## Jochi (4 June 2008)

Perhaps Resource.

That they do indeed have enough cash and debt servicing facilities to pay for their growth, as I favor companies that don't overly dilute the share price to pay for "growth" (when the amounts of shares issued outpaces the increase in growth).

Cash in hand is 15.82 million, so probably a listing would help, but is not nessecary for growth. Well Im hoping anyway.

Source:
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080225/pdf/00815797.pdf


----------



## resourceboom (6 June 2008)

I'm hoping with you mate 

Yep, that was SGD$15.82M.

 and the same report states the group has committed a total of SGD$13.3 in capex, (50% debt financed) and they will still have plenty of cash rolling in, whilst that capex is spread over a number of months.



Jochi said:


> Cash in hand is 15.82 million, so probably a listing
> would help, but is not nessecary for growth. Well Im hoping anyway.


----------



## countryboy (6 June 2008)

Lots to like about this company. A good portion of its business done in Asia which could really take off as asia continues to devlop. Also allows them to take advantage of currency movements and source capital (not that they need it) at better rates.

Not a speccy..solid company building a platform on growth.


----------



## Jochi (7 June 2008)

I agree countryboy

Just waiting for some financial results which should push the share price up, until then Ill be buying a few when I can, great value.


----------



## resourceboom (22 October 2008)

quiet on the ZGL thread 

well the currency factors seem to be in ZGL's favour now with just about parity between SGD and AUS $

directors still buying up big time!!


----------



## countryboy (8 February 2010)

new 12 mth high reached with no news to speak of from the company. I thinks 33c could be close to its peak. "staying the course" was the theme from the GM in yearly books which outlined how they survived the recent turmoil.Im interested to see if the next report has anything to substantiate the recent spike


----------



## countryboy (10 November 2010)

working back from recent yearly lows via a share buyback. not a lot of shares to play with and the management team want to buy 20 million

to increase the shareprice i would increase the divy!

liquidity issues with the number of shares out in the market for sale could push this stock in any direction after completion of the share buy back.
one director owns a substantial amount of this company so unless he his selling there wont be many shares to sell

this will be a very long term hold for me..low entry price, manufacturing base in asia, pays a div (small) and potential for growth


----------



## countryboy (21 December 2010)

we are some way into the share buy back and the share price still hovers around 21c
few things that may help or worth considering:

1 ASX and singapore stock exchanges  combining - may increase SP  if rules allow Australian traders to invest in the asia and vica versa. This stock does most of its business out of singapore which would help of Oz investors  if they were able to spend cash easily in both stock exchanges

2 management buy out - they already own 70-80 % and using Zicom money reduces this to a level where they could borrow a small amount to mop up remaining shares and use future profits to pay for this cost

Only my thoughts. still a great stock to be in.


----------



## countryboy (7 February 2011)

First a correction
management own around 40 % not the 80% I mentioned

Today a profit upgrade announced and ZGL bolted from 21.5c to 30 c plus. This is the way to move the share price ! the group has its finger in a number of industries so it will be great to see where the profit is coming from.


----------



## countryboy (30 March 2011)

the surge continues. hitting 45 cents today. Volume probably helped ny Venetrade reducing its position. recent aquisition really wasnt that mind blowing , so recent run could be  more hype than substance.
Past high of 60c could be tested if  divy is pushed up


----------



## countryboy (17 April 2011)

well it looks as if venetrade are out and the buy sell ratio look very healthy. 60c this week on the back of the asx heading south. No predictions for the share price but an announcement that the share buy has been shelved shouldn't be toofar away.


----------



## countryboy (27 April 2011)

article from the Age newspaper:


*Share price on the boil as Zicom sizzles Richard Hemming *April 19, 2011
 .

SEXY is the word for Zicom. The word doesn't come to mind when associated with manufacturing, but investors in the tightly held Zicom Group would probably disagree - the stock has almost tripled in three months.

The rise in the ASX-listed Singapore-based company has coincided with a profit upgrade on February 7, which pre-empted its interim profit result in which revenue climbed 49 per cent to almost $S80 million (A$54 million) producing a $S10.4 million profit before tax, more than double the same period a year earlier.

The company has turned itself into a type of manufacturing conglomerate, but a key to its growth is its success in the oil and gas field, producing winches for drill rigs, as well as gas meters and regulating systems.

Advertisement: Story continues below The oil and gas division contributes about 42 per cent of revenue.

But Zicom's profit growth was also due to its other two divisions. The construction division (40 per cent of sales) increased profit because of lower costs after transferring from Australia to Thailand its factories that make cement mixers.

The rest of the income comes from its engineering division, which has operations as diverse as medical technology to manufacturing production lines.

With its shares at 57 ¢, the company has $120 million market cap, and founder and chief executive G. L. Sim says the key to the company is not that the oil price is climbing back towards record levels, but the 50 or so engineers it employs in Singapore, Indonesia and Bangladesh.

They provide the innovation and technical expertise he says is central to Zicom's business.

Helping things along was also a bullish report by Austock Securities in late March, valuing the stock at 75 ¢.

The climbing stock price comes as Ventrade (a Singapore bus construction company) sold most of its 14.4 per cent stake, which finally gave investors some shares to trade. The stock is tightly held. with G. L. Sim owning 34 per cent and senior management holding another 20 per cent.

A lack of liquidity is just one risk in this manufacturing play. Other factors include the difficulty in keeping on top of its operations, which are mainly in Singapore and Thailand. Most of its earnings are in Singapore dollars, which have been declining against the Australian dollar.

Lastly, its engineering division's growth relies on start-up research and development projects.

In the end, this could be complicating matters for Zicom. "We just focus on making machines," as G. L. Sim says.


Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/business/s...com-sizzles-20110418-1dlmp.html#ixzz1Kin7TAfO


----------



## VSntchr (5 May 2011)

Just wondering about the extent to which the rising A$ will affect zicom.
It reports in S$, and I assume receives its revenue in an array of currency, thai, sing, US, A$....would this be correct? Its hard to find this out...can anyone point me in the right direction?

So really, as the company is reporting in S$, there is no translation risk...however if they do need to convert back to A$ for any reason...they will be paying at least 10% more S$ than before 6 months ago ($1AU was worth S$1.18, now its worth over S$1.30).

Can anyone with more knowledge shed some light on this...


----------



## robusta (25 May 2011)

Filled up on ZGL today, not sure if I hit the bottom but pretty happy withthe price I paid.


----------



## zac (25 May 2011)

robusta said:


> Filled up on ZGL today, not sure if I hit the bottom but pretty happy withthe price I paid.




I was looking at them also and saw them as quite a bargain but what stopped me is how ive their value remaining constant until 2013.
ie
2011  $1.28
2012  $1.23
2013  $1.23

Still under 50 cents is great cos even if SP gets to $1 in 2013 if not sooner, thats a 100% return.
I just dont know enough about ZGL to invest in them.


----------



## bigmove (26 May 2011)

ZGL has the strength to go on with it growing market ,a few broker strong buys + roger m keen on it


----------



## Boggo (8 July 2011)

robusta said:


> Filled up on ZGL today, not sure if I hit the bottom but pretty happy with the price I paid.




There seems to be a bit of interest in it today again robusta, nice entry.

(click to expand)


----------



## robusta (8 July 2011)

Boggo said:


> There seems to be a bit of interest in it today again robusta, nice entry.
> 
> (click to expand)




Thankyou Boggo

I bought my first parcel 4/5 @ $0.555, doubled my holding on 25/5 @ $0.535 then bought the same amount again on the same day when the price fell to $0.48

Average cost including brokerage $0.528, 12.4% of portfolio, 9.8 % gain so far, looking to hold long term.


----------



## robusta (8 July 2011)

Wish I was smart enough to buy when SKC first spotted it.


----------



## Boggo (8 July 2011)

robusta said:


> I bought my first parcel 4/5 @ $0.555, doubled my holding on 25/5 @ $0.535 then bought the same amount again on the same day when the price fell to $0.48




I got in on the last run up but sold a week before it topped, bought back in again in early June and added 50% more today, average is now 0.527. (ZGL is one of only two stocks that I carried over from last FY, other being PRR, added a few more to the list this week though)


----------



## rcm617 (8 July 2011)

Interesting to see that before the half year profit guidance on the 7th February, there was an increase in the shareprice of around 20% the week beforehand. 
Maybe a bit of a leaky boat.
A longterm hold for me too.


----------



## drlog (15 September 2011)

ZGL's book value is around 28c so it is currently trading with a PB close to 1. The company is making profits (PE under 6) and paying dividends. Also, according to commsec's "consensus" forecasts, the company will grow significantly over the next few years. Sure, take the growth with a grain of salt but I would expect there to still be some profit growth.

What am I missing? This company looks *very *cheap! Could someone please enlighten me - what is wrong with ZGL?

Thanks


----------



## skc (15 September 2011)

drlog said:


> ZGL's book value is around 28c so it is currently trading with a PB close to 1. The company is making profits (PE under 6) and paying dividends. Also, according to commsec's "consensus" forecasts, the company will grow significantly over the next few years. Sure, take the growth with a grain of salt but I would expect there to still be some profit growth.
> 
> What am I missing? This company looks *very *cheap! Could someone please enlighten me - what is wrong with ZGL?
> 
> Thanks




A few bits of analysis here. It's very cheap *looking back*. It may or may not be very cheap *looking forward*.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23106&p=649994&viewfull=1#post649994


----------



## skc (1 February 2012)

From speeding ticket to profit warning in 24 hrs... that's not something you see everyday.

ZGL down 1/3 as profits down 55-60% compared to last year.

According to management ZGL's revenue and profits lacks behind the marine build cycle by 2 to 3 years. Those who are buying today would be hoping that this is the bottom of the cycle.

The chart now has massive resistance at 24c.


----------



## suhm (1 February 2012)

I think it might be good in 6 months time. Even with the profit downgrade depending on what cashflow shows it might not be so dire. As you say massive resistance but if it drops to 10 or starts to break through resistance before the next reporting season I might be interested.


----------



## skc (1 February 2012)

suhm said:


> I think it might be good in 6 months time. Even with the profit downgrade depending on what cashflow shows it might not be so dire. As you say massive resistance but if it drops to 10 or starts to break through resistance before the next reporting season I might be interested.




Last year FY NPAT was S$14m. A 60% drop means S$5.6m or ~A$4m, or 1.9cps. So 10c would definitely be a bargain (famous last words) and you'd expect accumulation to start before the mid teens.

Confirmed order is S$41m as at 31 Dec, with no information on how long this stretches out for. Revenue last year was S$147m so the $41m looks a bit thin even if it's all for the next 6 months. But the profit warning should have accounted for that already.

There must be a leading indicator somewhere for companies like ZGL and MCE - both marine/ship building related, long lead time, high capital intensive that are massively profitbale in good times but lag the cycle by 12-24 months... Are there stats for worldwide ship tonnage built or something like that?


----------



## Ves (1 February 2012)

Didn't Roger "Rabbit" Montgomery give this company a plug six-twelve months ago? I am fairly certain that he wrote an article calling it a "stock of the future" due to "peak oil looming" or something similar.

I bet he wouldn't admit owning it if he still holds it today! (Especially after the MCE beat up).

Another stock that is heavily reliant on cyclical highs, people often forget that when paying "value" prices in the good times.


----------



## Clansman (1 February 2012)

Ves said:


> Didn't Roger "Rabbit" Montgomery give this company a plug six-twelve months ago? I am fairly certain that he wrote an article calling it a "stock of the future" due to "peak oil looming" or something similar.
> 
> I bet he wouldn't admit owning it if he still holds it today! (Especially after the MCE beat up).
> 
> Another stock that is heavily reliant on cyclical highs, people often forget that when paying "value" prices in the good times.




Bit unfair and not completely factual, He put an intrinsic value on it of 52 cents around about March of last year, it was 36 cents at the time, it went to 65 cents.
I doubt he was still holding it by August.


----------



## Sutekh (1 February 2012)

Clansman said:


> Bit unfair and not completely factual, He put an intrinsic value on it of 52 cents around about March of last year, it was 36 cents at the time, it went to 65 cents.
> I doubt he was still holding it by August.




I remember him mentioning he sold his holding on his blog, but I think it was _after_ ZGL suffered the first drop in early August and undoubtedly he sold it _before_ the August fall (after a period of spruiking) ... ala MCE.

Shame as ZGL was a find a few years ago, since then many people followed the masses like sheep (myself incl) and will be hurting from this drop.

That's why always, always DYOR.


----------



## Clansman (1 February 2012)

If you go to his website and listen to his podcast from last year, you will hear him refer to having sold it 3-4 weeks prior to the podcast which was in early August. That would make it mid or early July.
His reasoning was due to a slowdown in the shipping business in Singapore.
Seems he was right on the money.

He isn't obliged to divulge when he no longer holds stocks but in this case was happy to pass on the info.

Seems a pretty straight shooter, I just don't think people listen completely to what is said.

ZGL is still not a bad company inmho and I will be looking at an entry point., having missed the boat last time.


----------



## Sutekh (1 February 2012)

Clansman said:


> He isn't obliged to divulge when he no longer holds stocks but in this case was happy to pass on the info.
> 
> Seems a pretty straight shooter, I just don't think people listen completely to what is said.




Yeah I agree, you have to take responsibility yourself for any investment.  I think people also followed blindly based on other stocks he had mentioned, some of which had some brilliant run-ups.


----------



## odds-on (20 May 2012)

Coverage of ZGL on a US investing website

http://www.gurufocus.com/news/177403/zicom-group--zglau--extremely-mispriced-growth-business-

Cheers


----------



## odds-on (20 May 2012)

skc said:


> Last year FY NPAT was S$14m. A 60% drop means S$5.6m or ~A$4m, or 1.9cps. So 10c would definitely be a bargain (famous last words) and you'd expect accumulation to start before the mid teens.
> 
> Confirmed order is S$41m as at 31 Dec, with no information on how long this stretches out for. Revenue last year was S$147m so the $41m looks a bit thin even if it's all for the next 6 months. But the profit warning should have accounted for that already.
> 
> There must be a leading indicator somewhere for companies like ZGL and MCE - both marine/ship building related, long lead time, high capital intensive that are massively profitbale in good times but lag the cycle by 12-24 months... Are there stats for worldwide ship tonnage built or something like that?




Skc,

Some links that maybe of interest

http://www.pwc.com/gx/en/transportation-logistics/global-shipping-benchmarking-analysis-2011.jhtml

http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1902865,00.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_Dry_Index

http://m.guardian.co.uk/business/ec...g-index-25-year-low?cat=business&type=article

Interesting reading and something to take into account with ZGL.

Cheers

Oddson


----------



## odds-on (20 May 2012)

Skc,

One more

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/analysis-chinas-shipyards-founder-building-233611459.html

From what i have read i think i will stay clear of ZGL for a few years.

Cheers

Oddson


----------



## skc (20 May 2012)

odds-on said:


> Coverage of ZGL on a US investing website
> 
> http://www.gurufocus.com/news/177403/zicom-group--zglau--extremely-mispriced-growth-business-
> 
> Cheers




Some good links there. Thanks Oddson. 

But I was thinking something really simple. Like watching the order books of several major shipbuilders in SE Asia. Chances are ZGL's quote book will grow with a 6 months lag, and hopefully their order book will grow a year or two after that.


----------



## odds-on (21 May 2012)

skc said:


> Some good links there. Thanks Oddson.
> 
> But I was thinking something really simple. Like watching the order books of several major shipbuilders in SE Asia. Chances are ZGL's quote book will grow with a 6 months lag, and hopefully their order book will grow a year or two after that.




I did notice in my research that it is possible to purchase shipping industry reports which includes order books from all major shipyards around the world, only problem was that the report cost approx GBP500. 

A cyclical business is a good investment as long as it is run by conservative management and one can understand the cycle. My very limited understanding of the shipping industry cycle is that there is overcapacity at the moment which means new ship orders is unlikely. As you have pointed out ZGL order book will have a 6 month lag on new ship orders, this means I suspect it is not worth looking at for a few years.

I learnt something new anyway - I had never heard of the Baltic Dry Index.


----------



## robusta (17 July 2012)

Funny old world we live in, ILU announce a downgrade due to the world's economy going to hell in a handbasket, these guys expect sustained growth...


----------



## tinhat (11 November 2012)

robusta said:


> Funny old world we live in, ILU announce a downgrade due to the world's economy going to hell in a handbasket, these guys expect sustained growth...




I'm just messing about with some market scans and this company came up. Got to have a laugh Robusta - "Zicom" not "Zircon" - this mob has nothing to do with zircon. They make deck winches for ships, cement mixers and precision engineering. Amazingly cyclical share price. Will go back and read through this thread.


----------



## robusta (11 November 2012)

tinhat said:


> I'm just messing about with some market scans and this company came up. Got to have a laugh Robusta - "Zicom" not "Zircon" - this mob has nothing to do with zircon. They make deck winches for ships, cement mixers and precision engineering. Amazingly cyclical share price. Will go back and read through this thread.




I know I own shares in this business, I took a bit of a capital loss previously but this time around bought in at $0.185 a while ago. I like the way the continue with the main business while investing in disruptive technologies all while maintaining a strong balance sheet.


----------



## zac (11 November 2012)

I got into ZGL also a few months back. Originally I traded it only from a Tech/A point of view for a few percent.
However having a look at its past and where its going I decided to hold on.
I bought in at 0.18 and now hold it as a longterm trade.
Will be nice even if it goes back to some of the mediocre historic levels.

A strong AUD has punished quite a few companies so will be interesting to see what happens if the AUD loses some of its lustre (aside from internal improvements). With so many countries debasing theirs, not sure what will happen to AUD.


----------



## Ves (11 November 2012)

zac said:


> A strong AUD has punished quite a few companies so will be interesting to see what happens if the AUD loses some of its lustre (aside from internal improvements). With so many countries debasing theirs, not sure what will happen to AUD.



I might be missing something - but what does the AUD have to do with their business?  I thought they reported in Singapore dollars.


----------



## robusta (11 November 2012)

Ves said:


> I might be missing something - but what does the AUD have to do with their business?  I thought they reported in Singapore dollars.




They pay me dividends is AUD.


----------



## tinhat (12 November 2012)

robusta said:


> I know I own shares in this business, I took a bit of a capital loss previously but this time around bought in at $0.185 a while ago. I like the way the continue with the main business while investing in disruptive technologies all while maintaining a strong balance sheet.




OK, that became apparent once I went back and read through the thread. A bit of a strange comment that you made comparing Iluka to Zicom even though Iluka was the canary in the mine back in May with regard to the mining sector stocks.

Anyway, the chart has me intrigued. It looks like a company that might be fun to try and trend trade except that it is so thinly traded (av daily $35,000) which might explain why it has ramped up and fallen so suddenly in the past.

Looking back over its history, except for a couple of lumpy results surprising to the upside, EPS growth has been flat for this company over the past twelve years. Furthermore, looking over the same period the share price has really only moved sideways. Although it makes higher highs and higher lows over time, overall the price hasn't kept up with inflation. A lot of volatility for no gain.

At first glance of the historical figures, this looks like a company that keeps pouring earnings back into investment but with not much to show for it in terms of earnings growth. I guess one needs to hope that their disruptive technologies might one day disrupt their earnings growth to the upside. At a quick glance at their last annual report, I wouldn't have a clue about the advanced technology/equipment stuff they are doing.

Anyway, an intriguing company that I will keep on my watch list.


----------



## robusta (12 November 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean my comment sounds a little strange now but back then ILU issued a dire profit warning due to deterioration of the global economy within days Zicom issued a positive forecast for the future of the deep sea energy sector.

I hold shares in both by the way.


----------



## robusta (13 November 2012)

Funny we were talking about the outlook for these guy's recently, the slowdown has made the share price attractive IMO.

Hope the bring back the buy back.


----------



## robusta (15 November 2012)

Sold out of ZGL today, I was reading how the US may become a net oil exporter in the future, probably not a long term positive for the deep sea oil industry, also freeing up some cash in my super.


----------



## rcm617 (3 January 2014)

Good run up the last two days on increased volume. Leaky ship?
Apparently the medical device side of the business should be in profit this year and could be a good growth business going forward. 
Might be improvement in sales of cement mixers with the improvements in the construction industry. 
Very diverse company.


----------



## piggybank (3 January 2014)

*Confirmed Orders*

We have a total of S$56.0m (30 June 2012: S$51.5m) outstanding confirmed orders in hand as at 30 June 2013. A breakdown of these outstanding confirmed orders is as follows:-

Offshore Marine, Oil & Gas Machinery 37M
Construction Equipment 12.3M
Precision Engineering & Automation 6.5M
Industrial & Mobile Hydraulics 0.2M
*Total* *= 56.0 Million*

These outstanding orders are scheduled for delivery in the financial year 2014. Prospects for on-going orders continue to be robust.


----------



## rcm617 (7 January 2014)

After a speeding ticket and a retrace on low volume yesterday, heading back up again today.
From the profit warning in July last year before the full year results, if you add back the delayed orders and the losses on the bio-tech which is forecast to be a profit this year, shouldn't be to hard to get a full year profit of $10m, which would put us on a PE of 6.
Considering ZGL also has $20m cash, seems very cheap.


----------



## robusta (21 July 2014)

Profit warning today, the orders seem a little lumpy.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140721/pdf/42qxvfb9hvs66c.pdf

Still not a bad business if you can buy for a decent price.


----------



## greggles (4 March 2019)

Big gains for Zicom Group following the release of its H1 FY19 financial results on 28 February. Significant increases in gross revenue and NPAT have seen the share price jump from 7.2c to a high of 18c in the last two trading sessions. It is currently trading at 16.5c.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2020)

It's a crazy world...
Now making a few masks.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 February 2021)

Sim Kok Yue, the Group CEO put out an announcement today.
Excerpt.

"LNG Propulsion Systems – Orders Secured

Your board is pleased to announce that we have secured total orders worth S$60m to  
design and supply LNG propulsion systems for several oil product tankers being built for a  
leading European oil tanker owner. 
These vessels are built to DNV GL (Det Norske Veritas - 
Germanischer Lloyd) classification. 
The delivery of these orders is scheduled for 2022/2023. 

This order underscores the gathering momentum in the transformation of our marine  
sector. As our deck machinery products hit a downturn about 5 years ago, the Group recognised that a transformation of our marine sector was critically needed."

5 year chart, biggest day in years...
A one hit wonder or worth a look into?


----------

